# which one b/w hp 2050 v/s canon mp287 v/s epson tx121



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have sorted three Low end MFD Hp 2050 , canon Mp287 and Epson TX121 , Iam confused between the three since there is not much difference but which is more reliable and economical in long run ..and in which I can use the CISS kit later ???

Advice would be surely very much helpful


----------

